# gear is on the way



## deejeff442 (Mar 5, 2014)

Well I am now getting excited to start my 1st cycle. I have test e coming enough for 500 mg a week split for 20 weeks.not sure I will run it that long but 16 weeks for sure.also dbol I plan 25 mg on workout days .also nolvadex .tried to keep it simple for my 1st round. Hopefully I get it in the next couple weeks.


----------



## Yaya (Mar 5, 2014)

What date is it due to arrive?

Who's sending it?


----------



## snake (Mar 5, 2014)

Hopefully you have a reliable source. Did you or are you planning on getting any blood work before your cycle? If so, it would be to good to check back in  with some additional blood work at about 5 weeks mark.

Make sure you take some before pics. If your diet and training is on the mark, your love the results. Best wishes my friend!


----------



## Pinkbear (Mar 5, 2014)

better question did you order your PCT


----------



## AlphaD (Mar 5, 2014)

Yaya said:


> What date is it due to arrive?
> 
> Who's sending it?



And what was the address again....?


----------



## deejeff442 (Mar 5, 2014)

As far as the research I did and got opinions the  novalex is the pct.i found a source but is it breaking the rules to post the place.i recieved an email today that is shipped. Now just hope it gets through customs.its an online site which I know is iffy but they have great reveiws and I know a few people who order from them for years


----------



## deejeff442 (Mar 5, 2014)

Oh yea had bloodwork done 3 weeks ago . everything according to the doctor came back perfect


----------



## DocDePanda187123 (Mar 5, 2014)

OP: you'll want copies of what the doctor tested for. Should include a CBC panel, metabolic panel, LH, FSH, total testosterone, estradiol. Those are the basics to which you can add more if you want. There's a way to get cheap and discreet blood work without going through the doctor so you don't have to explain >1500 test levels to him. You'll also want clomid formPCT as well, HCG, and an Ai

I'm also moving this to the Anabolic forum as it would fit better there.


----------



## 502 (Mar 5, 2014)

good luck with your run!


----------



## deejeff442 (Mar 5, 2014)

I will go get a copy of the bloodwork .since I havnt had bloodwork done in years he tested a bunch of stuff.hopefully what you are looking for is on there.so novalex is no good for pct? Since I am doing a 4 month cycle I will look for clomid pretty quick


----------



## shenky (Mar 5, 2014)

Yaya said:


> What date is it due to arrive?
> 
> Who's sending it?



I also demand to know what color the box is. important info, op


----------



## DocDePanda187123 (Mar 5, 2014)

deejeff442 said:


> I will go get a copy of the bloodwork .since I havnt had bloodwork done in years he tested a bunch of stuff.hopefully what you are looking for is on there.so novalex is no good for pct? Since I am doing a 4 month cycle I will look for clomid pretty quick



You want BOTH Nolva and clomid for pct. Not one or the other.


----------



## PillarofBalance (Mar 5, 2014)

deejeff442 said:


> As far as the research I did and got opinions the  novalex is the pct.i found a source but is it breaking the rules to post the place.i recieved an email today that is shipped. Now just hope it gets through customs.its an online site which I know is iffy but they have great reveiws and I know a few people who order from them for years



Gotta be careful where you are getting your reviews. A lot of sites are taking money from sources and the boards are deleting negative posts and banning the OP.


----------



## DocDePanda187123 (Mar 5, 2014)

PillarofBalance said:


> Gotta be careful where you are getting your reviews. A lot of sites are taking money from sources and the boards are deleting negative posts and banning the OP.



I can personally vouch for that being the case at certain places...


----------



## deejeff442 (Mar 5, 2014)

Ok I will look for clomid. I didnt read reveiws on forums.googled the supplier.i read at least 40 reveiws.maybe had 5 bad ones.which the supplier didnt erase but added a comment to the complainer as to what happened and offered a remedy.seemed very legit.i am not a push over but I still understand the nature of that business and know it still has a risk on my end.i did get a shipping confirmation and a tracking number.


----------



## bronco (Mar 5, 2014)

you can tell the name of the lab just don't post a link


----------



## Gt500face (Mar 6, 2014)

What are you running as an AI?


----------



## deejeff442 (Mar 6, 2014)

Naps.like I said I know a couple people who use them.but if I get screwed I can deal with it.i can get gear locally but the price is nuts


----------



## Big Worm (Mar 6, 2014)

Tillacle Labs of course.


----------



## deejeff442 (Mar 6, 2014)

What is tillicle?


----------



## ECKSRATED (Mar 6, 2014)

Naps is still around? Damn


----------



## shenky (Mar 6, 2014)

deejeff442 said:


> Naps.like I said I know a couple people who use them.but if I get screwed I can deal with it.i can get gear locally but the price is nuts




Naps ain't too bad, jeff. I mean, I got screwed from them, but my friend who received product on the same order had decent results (off a different compound). Then again, when he switched labs as his cycle progressed, he got way better results from the second lab, indicating his GP (naps) tren was underdosed. 

Some of GP's product is straight up bunk. Some of it is underdosed. So really it's a toss up. As far as I can tell, they have NO quality control. On a different forum, Labmax tests were done on 15 or so UGL's. GP's deca was completely fake. Not even underdosed - fake. Why the hell would GP, who are make mega profits off every vial sold, be selling bunk ass deca? Because they presumably don't give a flying **** about their customers. Naps, however, can have decent customer service. Everything is so delayed though because his now empire of a UGL is so large. I am too impatient for that.

Also, Naps carries more bunk UGL's products than legit ones. GP is legit, I guess, but their products are generally underdosed.  The rest of them (hardcorelabs, balkan, generic, etc.) are garbage. You might as well just buy grapeseed oil from the store and inject that than use hardcorelabs. Gen Shi is supposedly decent, but you'll be paying for it.

Anyway, in the future, I'd save your money. To be honest with you, I really do wish Naps would get their shit together and do some sort of quality control thing. I don't see why he carries so many bunk ass brands.


----------



## bronco (Mar 6, 2014)

ECKSRATED said:


> Naps is still around? Damn



Yep… Take a peek at some of the advertisers on ASF, IT IS FUKING MIND BLOWING AT THE SCAMMERS THERE


----------



## deejeff442 (Mar 6, 2014)

I guess I hope for the best now.my friend uses gp test be seems to like it.


----------



## SFGiants (Mar 6, 2014)

This damn NPP I'm running has me taking naps all day long lol.


----------



## meat (Mar 6, 2014)

Docd187123 said:


> I can personally vouch for that being the case at certain places...



Ology being offender #1.


----------



## deejeff442 (Mar 6, 2014)

Well I kinda figured once I posted who I ordered from I would get an earfull.not like its easy to find a good supplier without being around long.so I took a shot.


----------



## deejeff442 (Mar 19, 2014)

Ok gear came the other day.just under 3 weeks.i havnt started yet because early last week I inhaled some chemicals at work and turned to bronchitis. I finish the antibiotics sunday .so I will start then.i also have a friend south of me who ordered from the same place and he has done his 1st pin a few days ago so too early to see how it works.but he also got dbol pills and said his are working great.so I guess I will know how it goes next week


----------



## nightster (Mar 19, 2014)

Good luck !!!!


----------



## deejeff442 (Mar 30, 2014)

So far I did 2 shots of the test the 3rd is today.now the dbol.i have taken it 5 times.the 1st 3 didnt do anything.i took it 1 hour before training.the 4th and 5th.i took it 2 hrs before training and it was crazy.my veins were popping where I didnt even know I had veins.the strength went nuts too.i held back on the weights a little so I wouldnt injure myself.i added 20 pounds to my shoulder press yesterday easily.before I went to the gym an hour and a half after taking it I also did a scoop of c4 .I stopped at my fire dept. My friend took my bp it was 140 over 84.i was surprised it was so low since I was all juiced up at that point.so I guess I have a bit to see what the test does.but so far I put on 2 pounds in the last week and I am still pretty lean.


----------



## Bro Bundy (Mar 30, 2014)

deejeff442 said:


> What is tillicle?



tillacle is the highest quality lab known to man


----------



## Bro Bundy (Mar 30, 2014)

deejeff442 said:


> So far I did 2 shots of the test the 3rd is today.now the dbol.i have taken it 5 times.the 1st 3 didnt do anything.i took it 1 hour before training.the 4th and 5th.i took it 2 hrs before training and it was crazy.my veins were popping where I didnt even know I had veins.the strength went nuts too.i held back on the weights a little so I wouldnt injure myself.i added 20 pounds to my shoulder press yesterday easily.before I went to the gym an hour and a half after taking it I also did a scoop of c4 .I stopped at my fire dept. My friend took my bp it was 140 over 84.i was surprised it was so low since I was all juiced up at that point.so I guess I have a bit to see what the test does.but so far I put on 2 pounds in the last week and I am still pretty lean.



its so dangerous to shoot something your not 100% sure of..please stay safe


----------



## deejeff442 (Mar 30, 2014)

I understand. I do have 3 friends on the same test for a while now .they havnt said anything bad.believe me if I has a better source I would go there.


----------



## Bro Bundy (Mar 30, 2014)

deejeff442 said:


> I understand. I do have 3 friends on the same test for a while now .they havnt said anything bad.believe me if I has a better source I would go there.



its good you got bros on the same shit ..see how they react first before poking..sounds like a scummy thing to do but it works


----------



## Bro Bundy (Mar 30, 2014)

deejeff442 said:


> I understand. I do have 3 friends on the same test for a while now .they havnt said anything bad.believe me if I has a better source I would go there.



also never let anyone know your looking for a better source..This is a open board and scammers do get on..just lookin out


----------



## deejeff442 (Mar 30, 2014)

I am more looking locally.i had a couple leads but got tired chasing them.probably because they were a friend of a friend so I dont know them.i will figure out something by next cycle.


----------



## event462 (Mar 30, 2014)

I have to say, I'm really glad I listened to POB and all you old timers hear about just stick to lifting and get to know people! I now have some connects where I live that when I do decide to make the jump can hook me up on quality gear at a great price! What was so funny is that once I told my source what price I could get his product from someone else for he quickly started lowering prices for when I'm ready to jump in the game! I knew people marked up their prices, but I had no idea how much! It really is ridiculous!


----------



## deejeff442 (Apr 4, 2014)

Ok just about 2 weeks in.i have done 4 pins of test and take 25mg of dbol 2 hrs pre workout.so far I wake up every morning with a boner.my skin is getting a bit oily but no acne .I have gained 6 pounds and still lean.my workouts are awesome I have added a bunch of weight to my lifts.so far I am very happy with the results I am getting


----------



## Get Some (Apr 4, 2014)

You can for sure recover with just nolvadex. both clomifene and tamoxifen together are preferable but not necessary. What is necessary IMO is HCG or HMG. I can't stress enough how much these can speed up your recovery. Your nuts may actually start hurting after 10 or more weeks and hcg is really the only thing that will help. Also, are you running an AI at all? Gotta do something to keep that gyno away and nolva won't work


----------



## deejeff442 (Apr 6, 2014)

I can get an ai local anytime if it pops up.


----------



## Anabolic Reality (Apr 6, 2014)

shenky said:


> Naps ain't too bad, jeff. I mean, I got screwed from them, but my friend who received product on the same order had decent results (off a different compound). Then again, when he switched labs as his cycle progressed, he got way better results from the second lab, indicating his GP (naps) tren was underdosed.
> 
> Some of GP's product is straight up bunk. Some of it is underdosed. So really it's a toss up. As far as I can tell, they have NO quality control. On a different forum, Labmax tests were done on 15 or so UGL's. GP's deca was completely fake. Not even underdosed - fake. Why the hell would GP, who are make mega profits off every vial sold, be selling bunk ass deca? Because they presumably don't give a flying **** about their customers. Naps, however, can have decent customer service. Everything is so delayed though because his now empire of a UGL is so large. I am too impatient for that.
> 
> ...



I used to order omnas by the hundreds from them. Best test I ever used. 100 Amps for 450 bucks  shipped straight from Poland...till I got caught lol


----------

